# Yeasty armpits?



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Today I just noticed Willow has gross armpits. She is still really fat and has rolls around her arms, so there is no airflow to her pits. The fur around them is stained a weird purple-brown colour and some hair is missing. They don't bother her at all. I'm guessing it's yeast. They don't really smell.

What can I do to make them better? From what I can remember coconut oil is an antifungal so I rubbed that into there after washing with soap and water.. we just moved and I can't find my ACV but I can get some tomorrow. Any ideas?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I was going to suggest ACV. I know that a lot of people have good luck with that. I never did; but every dog is different. Hopefully that it will help.


----------

